# Struggling whether to ask your opinions



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure how to start, but I stumbled on a couple of issues regarding the breeder we got Abbey from. My husband said what does it matter, we love her, she's a great puppy and there's no point in worrying about it. He's absolutely right, no doubt about it, but something seems odd to me and I guess I just need to know if I was mislead. I'm sad because I love Abbey to pieces, she's smart, beautiful and has a wonderful little personality, is so excepting of new people, dogs and pretty much everything around her, she is not my issue. I feel some things are odd regarding the breeder and I don't know how to find out what's up. I have researched as much as I know how to research things, but really haven't got anywhere. At the same time, maybe there's a reasonable explanation, so I'm not sure I want to put it out there and mess with a breeders reputation. I don't know what to do! I know this is vague, but just looking for some help.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you searched the forum for mention of the breeder? another approach is to simply google the breeder or kennel name and see what comes up. it's important to remember that there are divergences that can become bitter among breeders and they are not always germane to the quality of the dogs from the breeder. or at least that's what i've concluded after hanging around pf for awhile. i do draw the line at breeders who crossbreed, however. i really think that given the known genetic problems of various breeds, crossbreeding is done strictly for profit. can't love someone who makes that choice.

p.s. if you'll notice in the breeding/breeder section especially, people do ask about breeders by name and if the breeder is known, often there will be replies. some prefer to pm the person doing the inquiring, though i often think that if it is done to disparage the breeder, i would personally be cautious. if it's true, good or bad, it can usually be said openly and someone else may be helped, as well.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

withso little to go on, there's no way for mr to say if you were misled or if you failed to do your research on the breeder before you bought the puppy. Have you asked the breeder outright about what's bothering you? 

Maybe you give a little more info. It might be something easy to sort out. 

pr


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I hope everything is OK and the bright side is you love Abbey!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Naira, everything is ok and Abbey is definitely the bright side. I got what I had hoped for, a private message from an unbiased and knowledgeable member on this forum. They did not judge me or the breeder which was appreciated, and supplied an explanation as to how this may have come about.


----------

